# Mantis Shrimp



## FishroomBoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, Just had a quick question. What would you say is the minimum requirement for a mantis shrimp? I heard a properly set up 10gallon is fine as they prefer to caves over space? 

Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you put him in a 10g he would crack the glass so fast that you would probably regret it...

When I saw a mantis at CRS they had him in a plexi container in one of the tanks and he had cracked the plexi already in 3 days.

If you put him in something small just make sure he can't break the glass or plexi you put him in.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

3/8" plexi -12" x 12" tank is perfect for them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Those things are so creepy LOL. They remind of that decepticon "wheelie"









Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

I would get nothing less that a 20 gallon for a mantis shrimp as they like to break glass.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

12" acrylic cube made of 3/8" plexi holds them just fine  i have done a few.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Okay I am in the hunt for a mantis as well. I like the tanks JT has and will likely go that route but does anyone have any actual experience of them cracking glass? While I understand it is possible, I am not so sure on the probable part.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Although I wouldn't try this or awhile since I am new to SW, I am very curious what you guys end up with.


----------

